# Dog ate soap



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

If a medium sized dog at half a bar of goat milk soap what should be done?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Watch for runny poo.  Don't think it will hurt him. My granddaughter threw some soap to the dogs once. *~* They kinda chewed on them a bit, but I don't think they liked it. I had mice knaw on some soap that was left in the garage before though. Didn't find any dead ones laying around.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

My old dog used to love soap and ate it all the time. And crayons. She ate crayons too. She never got sick from it and died at the ripe old age of 16.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My daughter eats crayons too....


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I saw a lady on TV once that ate bars of soap (probably detergent bars at that). The dog is ok?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Angie ...gross....lol

The dog belongs to my future daughter in law. Thank goodness it is ok.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Good! Did it get sick at all?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine sneak into the bath tub and used to steal the bars of goat milk soap I made. It never did much besides make them have runny poop for a day or so. I keep the soap way up out of their reach now.

I have a tray of soap that the mice got at. Never found any dead, just a lot of mouse poo.


----------

